# Need Yard Help $10/hour Thursday & Friday



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Need help getting some things done before our Big Ass BBQ on Saturday.

If ya missed the invite, here's the link...

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum72/thread10081.html

Pulling weeds, trimming some hedges, etc. Also other things around here, have loose dock boards from the last tropical storm blew through, have 10 pounds of deck screws, need to screw them down so no one hurts themselves.

I have everything needed, tools, yard equipment, drill, etc...just need your own gloves.

I like to enjoy a few Coronas while I'm working, will have enough for both of us. Also, if you want, with some projects I need done around the house, can work past dark and earn more money. Cash at the end of the day, $10 per hour.

I live at the very east end of Gulf Breeze. If your coming a long ways, I'll throw ya an extra $15 for gas.

Shoot me a PM, my phone is almost dead and I got it plugged in.

Let me know let me know let me know! Need some help!
Thanx!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think a kid on here by the name zulubravo34 was looking???:thumbsup:


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Need help getting some things done before our Big Ass BBQ on Saturday.
> 
> If ya missed the invite, here's the link...
> 
> ...


How about me volunteering in exchange for a 'Hog Hunt'??????


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Spot filled. Thanx!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

shoot if i didnt have to work, i would help just for the coronas lol


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> I like to enjoy a few Coronas while I'm working, will have enough for both of us. Also, if you want, with some projects I need done around the house, can work past dark and earn more money. Cash at the end of the day, $10 per hour.


:brows:

LOL you dirty old man


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha...guess that did come out messed up Derik


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

can u use a good foreman to grill and drink up all your beer and not do any of the work but tell u how i would have done it if i was going to do it


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

bbarton13 said:


> shoot if i didnt have to work, i would help just for the coronas lol


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

grassbed hunter said:


> can u use a good foreman to grill and drink up all your beer and not do any of the work but tell u how i would have done it if i was going to do it


NOW THAT'S A GOOD ONE!

Come to our big BBQ Saturday I posted on here, the link is in my first post, and you can eat till your heart is content, but have to bring your own beer. Last 2 times I did this had over a hundred people, and had a blast. Butt loads of food. Lot of people from the Gulf Coast Fishing Comnnection are coming (many of em members on here too, I just don't post on this forum as much).


----------

